# magic pref



## damien447 (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir depuis la maj en 10.6.5 de leopard magic prof marche plus lest cracher. Quelqu'un pourrait me venir en aide? S'il vous plait.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
Tu n'as pas l'air d'être le seul, le pb a l'air de toucher les machines récentes.
C'est assez instructif de suivre le feed twitter sur le site magicprefs


----------



## herszk (15 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour.
J'ai eu aussi quelques problèmes avec magicprefs. Je l'ai abandonné depuis plusieurs mois au profit de BetterTouchTool qui me donne toute satisfaction.

*Note du modo :* Et ça fait quoi dans "Applications", ça ? Faudrait penser à la lire, cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" ! On déménage.


----------



## damien447 (15 Novembre 2010)

+OK merci . en démarrant mo mac ce matin magic prof s'est mis a jour tout seul et tout est bien qui fini bien il marche.. J'aime.


----------

